# La "Maldad" y la Electronica



## KARAPALIDA (May 29, 2008)

El lamentable lado de la electronica (todas las cosas lo tienen), cuando se usa para el mal.

Alguien escucho por ej:

El programa americano HAARP:
Una amenaza para el clima y el medio ambiente vibracional del planeta 

Richard Allan Miller e Iona Miller ( Nexus n°28 - Setiembre-Octubre 2003) Onnouscachetout.com 

El HAARP, un arma de destrucción masiva, que forma parte del programa militar americano «Joint Vision 2020», constituye una amenaza para las interacciones sutiles entre los ecosistemas de la Tierra y la ionosfera.

En 1998, el mando ínter ejércitos de EE.UU. inició un programa conjunto de experimentación de nuevos conceptos de guerra en apoyo del plan Joint Vision 2020. El HAARP está dirigido conjuntamente por la Marina y por la Fuerza Aérea estadounidense, y constituye un elemento clave de Joint Vision 2020. Un plan de programación, el HAARP Joint Service, elaborado en febrero de 1990 por el laboratorio de geofísica de la Fuerza Aérea y el Departamento de Investigación Naval de la Marina, expone las aplicaciones militares del plan. Este documento indica, entre otras cosas, que el HAARP será utilizado para generar ondas de muy bajas frecuencias para la comunicación con los submarinos en inmersión, y para eventuales aplicaciones de guerra metereológica, así como para tentativas de sacar partido de los procesos ionosféricos naturales utilizando la ionosfera como reflector del flujo energético destinado a la superficie terrestre. 

Experiencias de rebote lunar con el HAARP 

Los rusos y algunos aliados europeos se inquietan por estos experimentos militares americanos, que consisten en concentrar fuertes dosis de energía de alta frecuencia en los objetivos militares, para desencadenar seísmos. En abril de 1992, " Defense News " informaciónrmó que EE.UU. había utilizado un arma de pulsión electromagnética durante la operación Tormenta del Desierto .   (Fitrakis. 2002). 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about18113.html

El investigador Guy Cramer hizo comprender que el dispositivo HAARP podría ser utilizado para reflejar señales mortales a partir de la ionosfera y también de la Luna, hacia objetivos terrestres, provocando explosiones suficientemente fuertes como para convertir en inútiles las armas nucleares tácticas. La señal de 3.000.000.000 de watios emitida desde Alaska puede rebotar sobre la Luna para regresar sobre prácticamente cualquier punto del planeta, en la superficie o bajo ella, con irradiación calorífica. Como esto no conlleva contaminación alguna, se pueden destruir así objetivos en secreto, atribuyendo los efectos a causas convencionales, o a la acción de las Fuerzas Especiales. El dispositivo puede también ser utilizado para detectar las instalaciones subterráneas por penetración fotográfica o radar de profundidad, así como para el uso convencional del radar transhorizonte. Para neutralizar o penetrar un objetivo, se calienta la alta atmósfera de forma que se cree un reflector virtual para la señal. Cramer sospecha que desde 1998 se han llevado a cabo experimentos de rebote lunar, utilizando una técnica practicada desde 1950 por los radioaficionados. Un dispositivo similar instalado en el centro de Australia permitiría alcanzar objetivos inaccesibles desde Alaska, tanto en las frecuencias altas como en las bajas. 

Hacia finales de 1998 y principios de 1999, el grupo ELFRAD detectó una frecuencia cotidiana de 9 a 95 Hertz (pulsaciones por segundo). La longitud de onda de esta frecuencia era de casi 319.877 Km. La distancia de la Luna está bastante cercana a esta cifra. La señal parecía ser coherente, emitida a partir de una fuente desconocida casi a la misma hora todos los días, salvo los fines de semana. La señal era suficientemente potente para generar su tercera armónica de 2,81235 Hz… 

¿Una señal de ultra baja frecuencia (UBF) desde finales de 1998 hasta principios de 1999, de fuente desconocida, producida sólo los días laborables, suficientemente potente para engendrar una onda de tercera armónica, de subida rápida y desintegración lenta, más fácilmente detectable por los magnetómetros situados al norte, y de una longitud de onda correspondiendo casi a la distancia de la Luna? ¿Cuál podría ser la causa, sino el HAARP, o un dispositivo similar, situado al norte y enviando señales que se reflejasen en la Luna para regresar sobre la Tierra? (Cramer 2001). 

Articulo completo 

http://free-news.org/NOM_armas_silenciosas_01.htm

Continuara...


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 30, 2008)

Esto entra en las teorías conspiranoicas, sobre todo a esas frecuencias.

Pensar en el efecto rebote de la luna y ademas que sea de efectos focales cuesta creer lo, por definicion una onda cuando se aleja de su centro emisor se vuelve plana, o sea que el revote afectaría enormes areas y la energia disminuiría rapidamente al repartirse.

Es conocido que los submarinos utilizan onda muy largas o VLF/ELF de toda la vida, lo que si es nuevo es que utilizan nuevos metodos de modulacion digital para evitar las interferencias, es mas el sistema de modulacion es capaz de aprovechar las propias interferencias para cabalgar encima de las interferencias y llegar mas lejos, por lo que se ve es una especie de morse y MSK, pero no lo tengo del todo confirmado, algunas pruebas de radioaficionados  no parecian ser muy optimistas sobre el MSK versus ruido.

Finalmente la utilizacion de estas armas no pasa desapercibida facilmente con la cantidad de magnetometer que hay por todos sitios trabajando las 24horas y radioaficionados capturando estas señales, que ademas actualmente estan de moda.



Es lo mismo......
The High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program  (HAARP)

http://www.haarp.alaska.edu/

Por lo que veo es el tipico sistema de busqueda de objetivos pasibo mediante el analisis con varios receptores (array) creando una imagen.
Como fuente de energia utilizan las ondas generadas por las auroras boreales.


En fin la ciencia es mala si quien la utiliza es malo o paranoico.

Recordad que la gente suele buena y positiva, pero las isntituciones, gobiernos, multinacionales suelen ser "entidades" facilmente son paranoicas, brutes y casos graves de psiquiatria.

Por eso es importante el control y la opinion de gente como nosotros, nuestros familiares, pequeñas asociaciones o sea el pueblo individual suele tener los pies sobre la tierra.

Ka masa por definicion es "stupid" (definion EEUU o inglesa) o idiota  (¿española?).

Ya me corregireis sobre la definicion stupid.

El resto no creo desviarme demasiado.


----------



## Eduardo (May 30, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> El lamentable lado de la electronica (todas las cosas lo tienen), cuando se usa para el mal.


?  Esto es solo el lamentable estado de la prensa.



> ...El programa americano HAARP:
> Una amenaza para el clima y el medio ambiente vibracional del planeta


Cual es el "El medio ambiente vibracional"? , es ese recurso de los parapsicologos para decorar fases?



> ... Este documento indica, entre otras cosas, que el HAARP será utilizado para generar ondas de muy bajas frecuencias para la comunicación con los submarinos en inmersión, y para eventuales aplicaciones de guerra metereológica, así como para tentativas de sacar partido de los procesos ionosféricos naturales utilizando la ionosfera como reflector del flujo energético destinado a la superficie terrestre.


Que tal?   180 años de buen conocimiento del electromagnetismo y 120 de radiocomunicaciones no alcanzaron. 




> ...El investigador Guy Cramer hizo comprender que el dispositivo HAARP podría ser utilizado para reflejar señales mortales a partir de la ionosfera y también de la Luna, hacia objetivos terrestres, provocando explosiones suficientemente fuertes como para convertir en inútiles las armas nucleares tácticas. La señal de 3.000.000.000 de watios emitida desde Alaska puede rebotar sobre la Luna para regresar sobre prácticamente cualquier punto del planeta, en la superficie o bajo ella, con irradiación calorífica.


El investigador Guy Cramer y el nabo que redacto el texto original necesitan un curso de fisica para niños como minimo.



> ... Cramer sospecha que desde 1998 se han llevado a cabo experimentos de rebote lunar, utilizando una técnica practicada desde 1950 por los radioaficionados. Un dispositivo similar instalado en el centro de Australia permitiría alcanzar objetivos inaccesibles desde Alaska, tanto en las frecuencias altas como en las bajas.


Mezclemos todo lo que diga 'onda' y 'luna' que total la gente no entiende... ;-)



> Hacia finales de 1998 y principios de 1999, el grupo ELFRAD detectó una frecuencia cotidiana de 9 a 95 Hertz (pulsaciones por segundo). La longitud de onda de esta frecuencia era de casi 319.877 Km.  La distancia de la Luna está bastante cercana a esta cifra.


? La longitud de onda de una señal de 9Hz es 33000km y una de 95Hz de 3100km.
Como hacemos para que se parezca a la distancia tierra-luna? --> por decreto.



> ... La señal era suficientemente potente para generar su tercera armónica de 2,81235 Hz…


? ? ? No tiene la mas reputisima  idea de lo que escribe! 
No solo no sabe porque se puede producir una armonica sino que tampoco sabe *que* es una armonica.



> ¿Una señal de ultra baja frecuencia (UBF) desde finales de 1998 hasta principios de 1999, de fuente desconocida, producida sólo los días laborables, suficientemente potente para engendrar una onda de tercera armónica, de subida rápida y desintegración lenta, más fácilmente detectable por los magnetómetros situados al norte, y de una longitud de onda correspondiendo casi a la distancia de la Luna? ¿Cuál podría ser la causa, sino el HAARP, o un dispositivo similar, situado al norte y enviando señales que se reflejasen en la Luna para regresar sobre la Tierra? (Cramer 2001).


Cual podria ser la causa? -->  El enorme mercado de consumidore$  para esta clase de literatura fantastica.


----------



## eb7ctx (May 30, 2008)

Pues si, Eduardo...tienes toda la razón

Recomendación: No todo lo que se escribe es cierto, usen un poco de masa gris, que para eso tenemos  mas de 2 kilos de reserva.


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2008)

recuerden que "maldad" tiene la gente , no los aparatillos que hacemos.

me han hecho reir con las cosas que ponen, las respuestas de eduardo, la "nueva tecnologia" secreta que poe karapalida......la guerra meteorolgica   ...aqui desde que nos bombardearon (aun no sabemos quien ) con ese granizo fuerte que hizo bolsa los autos (habra sdo el sindicato de chapistas que adquirio la tecnologia ?).

como decia, desde esa vez cada vez que se nubla el servicio meteorologico da aviso de posible granizo .........y luego ni llueve     ......lo notaron ?
no tienen ni la mas puta idea asi que por sea caso avisan......total ....el kilombo se les arma si graniza y no avisaron.
no si avisan y no graniza.

yo me estare quedando pelado por alguno de esos rayos ?


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Pues si, Eduardo...tienes toda la razón
> 
> Recomendación: No todo lo que se escribe es cierto, usen un poco de masa gris, que para eso tenemos  mas de 2 kilos de reserva.



hay que hacer como los chicos:
mirar lo que uno Kga....por que a veces se nos van unos gramos por el drenaje   

por otro lado :
me han dicho que esos 2 KG no se guardan "de reserva" ahi si uno esta mucho tiempo sin usarlo cuando lo va a poner en marcha y a no responde.
hay que usarla seguido .....


----------



## Dano (May 30, 2008)

Fernandob: Debes editar tus mensajes; no escribas dos si lo puedes escribir en uno.

Saludos


----------



## tecatabalin_ (May 31, 2008)

No creo que la maldad este en los aparatillos dijo alguno mas arriba. No es tanto eso, es mas bien que no importe que haya aparatillos malos pero que puedan generar dinero. Despues de todo, con el dinero se compra una conciencia tranquila.


----------



## Elvis! (May 31, 2008)

La electronica como toda ciencia no posee maldad alguna...Lmaldad es propia de los seres humanos..La maldad no la posee la electronica (bendita sea) la maldad la posee el ser humano


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 31, 2008)

Si existen aparatos diseñados con maldad.






siguiendo con el HAARP

Alteraciones mentales

Si resulta escalofriante y casi de ciencia ficción imaginar que el Gobierno de Bush se prepara para dominar el clima a su antojo, más estremecedor es constatar un dato evidente: el efecto que una emisión de ondas de baja frecuencia tiene en el cerebro de todas las especies del planeta. Un documento de la Cruz Roja Internacional advierte de los efectos negativos de la energía radiada e indica las bandas de frecuencia que los produciría. Éstas se corresponden con las que puede transmitir el HAARP. Casualmente EEUU afirma que uno de los usos del Programa es localizar yacimientos minerales bajo tierra y para eso la frecuencia necesaria es la misma que produce trastornos en la mente humana, que van desde la desorientación, al despertar de capacidades paranormales. Para hacernos una idea de la influencia de las ondas en la mente humana debemos remontarnos a los estudios que el profesor Schumann hizo en los años 50, que constataban que hay un efecto de resonancia entre la tierra, el aire y la ionosfera, cuyas ondas vibran en la misma frecuencia que las ondas cerebrales humanas y de todos los mamíferos. Estas llamadas Ondas Schumann son fundamentales para la vida y cuando faltan producen graves problemas de salud, como les sucedía a los astronautas antes de que instalaran generadores artificiales de estas ondas en las naves. Sin estas ondas se producen dolores de cabeza, migrañas, desvaríos, se desajustan los ritmos cardiacos... La alteración de las mismas producen efectos más graves. En los animales uno de los efectos inmediatos sería que alteraría las rutas de migración de aves y peces, al influir sobre los campos de energía sobre los que se guían.
La preocupación que está generando este programa militar está calando más allá de los ámbitos científico y medioambiental. 

 El HAARP tiene la capacidad de "dañar la mente de poblaciones enteras, 
utilizando ondas de muy baja frecuencia", según la Duma rusa.

La eurodiputada sueca Maj Britt Theorin ha liderado en la UE un sector que consiguió que en 1998 la Comunidad estudiase el programa. El resultado se publicó al año siguiente y afirmaba que "pese a los convenios existentes, la investigación militar sigue basándose en la manipulación medioambiental como arma". Se había pedido reiterativamente que EEUU mandase a alguien a explicar el programa y nunca acudió nadie. Tres años después, la Duma rusa señalaba que resulta sorprendente que tras estas conclusiones la UE no volviera a ahondar en el tema y que las informaciónes no se filtraran a la prensa. Paco Castro opina que esto "tiene que ver con el hecho de que se buscan noticias espectaculares, y con que somos presos de lo que es de actualidad. No quiero pensar que existe autocensura u otra censura peor".
De ser ciertas todas estas informaciónes nos espera un futuro negro, que ya auguraba la serie -para muchos fantasiosa- Expediente X: una única potencia que domina los sistemas de comunicación, el clima y las mentes humanas; capaz de generar una guerra para hacerse con recursos mineros ocultos y sin miramientos a la hora de engañar a los ciudadanos del mundo sobre sus verdaderas intensiónes. ¿Hasta dónde pretende extender su dominio el ser humano? "Yo creo que no tiene límite, mientras haya personas sin escrúpulos dispuestas a avanzar en este sentido -sentencia Paco Castro-. Podemos pensar que el ser humano avanza, que cada vez progresamos más y que vivimos cada vez en un mundo mejor, pero la verdad es que es muy discutible. Esto es evidente si observamos el siglo XX que hemos vivido, donde ha habido dos bombas nucleares, la catástrofe de Chernobil, y un montón de avances que se han usado para destruir y matar. Está claro que el avance científico no garantiza, ni mucho menos, el progreso humano, y lo digo con dolor porque soy científico. Hace falta algo más para que este tipo de programas no existan o que los conocimientos se usen para el bien común, y ese algo más está fuera de la ciencia. Está en la sociedad, en la política, en los principios éticos de la gente".∆



Eduardo capas tenes razon y se dicen una sarta de giladas ( lo de la luna seguro). Pero como dice el dicho popular "Cuando el Rios suena Agua Trae"

Yo voy a seguir investigando.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 1, 2008)

Karapalida:  Yo no tengo nada personal con vos,  pero entende que lo que estas posteando es ‘naturalmente’ polemico.



> ... más estremecedor es constatar un dato evidente: el efecto que una emisión de ondas de baja frecuencia tiene en el cerebro de todas las especies del planeta.


El efecto conocido desde hace mucho tiempo es que te produce mareos y nauseas, pero cuando se trata de ondas mecanicas, no electromagneticas. 
A modo de comentario, en mi trabajo hay un turbo ‘para galpones’, tiene paletas de 1m de diametro y cuando funciona la base “tiembla” a baja frecuencia.  Si te paras delante, despues de un rato se te parte la cabeza.
Me acuerdo tambien de un capitulo de Mythbusters donde exponen a Adam a infrasonidos, el mito (que con infrasonidos te cagas) se prueba que es falso pero sale diciendo que sintio malestar.



> Casualmente EEUU afirma que uno de los usos del Programa es localizar yacimientos minerales bajo tierra y para eso la frecuencia necesaria es la misma que produce trastornos en la mente humana, que van desde la desorientación, al despertar de capacidades paranormales.


Desde trastornos hasta despertar las capacidades paranormales? 
Ya entiendo… Si se le aplica a los enemigos produce trastornos y si se le aplica a “Los invencibles de Nemesis” despierta capacidades paranormales.  




> Yo voy a seguir investigando.


Perfecto!  Si el tema te interesa es lo que se debe hacer.

Pero tene en cuenta algunas cosas:
-	No existe el artículo verdaderamente objetivo, siempre se trata inducir la conclusion del lector.

-	No existe mayor perdida de tiempo que leer un articulo ‘tecnico’ escrito por alguien evidentemente ‘no tecnico’  (asi como tambien seria una perdida de tiempo leer una critica de arte hecha por un ingeniero), porque sabemos que esta copiando de otro lado y agregando reflexiones propias ‘para una mejor comprensión por parte del publico’ 

-	Lo peor en  ‘articulos tecnicos’ son aquellos escritos por periodistas profesionales,  ahí el ‘arreglo’ que le hacen para que de ‘mas ganas de leerlo’ consiste en una distorsion tan grande que a veces no tiene nada que ver con el original.  Recordar que un periodista promedio es un sujeto científicamente analfabeto y racionalmente discapacitado.

-	En lo posible lee sobre el tema tanto de fuentes con orientación new age como escepticas,  no por las ‘conclusiones’ de cada una (que son obvias) sino porque cada corriente resalta los fallos de la otra, y de acuerdo lo bien o mal justificados que esten, podes extraer tus propias conclusiones con menos margen de error.


Saludos.
Eduardo.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 1, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Ante la duda la mas Tetuda.
> KARAPALIDA (1976- ns/nc) -Filosofo Cordobes.



JjajahHAhjahkjhajhJHAJhjhjhjHJAHJHJhahhaha


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 1, 2008)

Mr Eduardo:

  Despues de leer como 190 paginas     al respecto tengo que darle totalmente la razon "ES TOTALMENTE INCIERTO" parece que alguien tiro la primer pagina y de ahi entrar a repetir con uno iou (ae)  otro condimento, incluso los nombres de cientificos que publican no aparecen por ningun lado. ES UN MITO URBANO , o como seria en internet?
    Pero siempre con la forma "Un Amigo de un Amigo". Con al algun caracter (tecnico) suficiente para hacerte entrar. EJ:

"Calentadores Inosfericos" hacen tantas cosas, porque no... ops: 


" Karapalida: Yo no tengo nada personal con vos, pero entende que lo que estas posteando es ‘naturalmente’ polemico. "

Pero claro amigo si para eso posteo para que todos charlemos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

En lugar de HAARP busquen *HARP* del canadiense *"Gerald Vincent Bull"*es mas interesante, terrenal y sobre todo práctico, por supuesto no como arma. 


http://www.phy6.org/stargaze/Mmartlet.htm

http://www.daviddarling.información/encyclopedia/B/Bull.html


----------



## gatomambo (Ene 7, 2009)

La paranoia es un invento de todos los demás, para cagarme la vida a mí. Es poco "electrónico" pero muy cierto (digo yo, sacando un periscopio desde abajo de la cama para espiar a mi vieja, que busca eliminarme con las vibraciones de su vieja lustra aspiradora Admiral.)


----------



## asherar (Abr 7, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> ...
> El efecto conocido desde hace mucho tiempo es que te produce mareos y nauseas, pero cuando se trata de ondas mecanicas, no electromagneticas.
> ... tene en cuenta algunas cosas:
> -    No existe el artículo verdaderamente objetivo, siempre se trata inducir la conclusion del lector.
> ...



Coincido con la idea general, pero tampoco es cuestión de ignorar la información que sí existe. 
Tal vez esta fuente sirva como alternativa para ver que el tema sí amerita cierta 
atención. Ojo, que el artículo fue publicado en 1962.
No soy fisiólogo pero la fuente bibliográfica parecería un poco más objetiva 
en tanto que la genera una revista especializada con evaluadores científicos. 
No se puede bajar el artículo completo sin registrarse y pagar, pero al menos 
se dispone del resúmen donde se dan algunos números. 

Acá está el documento desclasificado para los que hablan de "conspiranoia". 

Me intriga qué reflexión despierte en los "mithbusters" del foro.  

PD: Los  artículos los encontré pululando por acá.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2010)

No estoy emitiendo una opinión sobre el tema, sino sobre las pruebas presentadas, que quede claro.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
El artículo desclasificado me genera algunas cosas...
No niego que pueda ser, efectivamente, algo desclasificado. Quizá lo sea o no, pero ese no es el punto.

Me llaman la atención los números de página escritos a mano y con letra bastante infantil y me llama más la atención un detalle importantísimo: No está la descripción de ningún experimento que hayan hecho para comprobar sus dichos.

¿Cómo llegaron a esas conclusiones? Si yo quiero comprobarlo en mi laboratorio, ¿Cómo repito la experiencia de estos hombres?.

Publicar sólo las conclusiones es más que válido si se trata con militares, gente instruida, sagaz y científica si la hay (sí, es sarcástico). Es como el "esto es verdad porque yo lo digo".



Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Abr 7, 2010)

Yo tampoco me pongo a analizar ni mucho menos defender el contenido de todo esto. 

Pero comprendo tus dudas, y lo que pasa es que se trata de un documento más bien 
"administrativo".  Por lo que entendí de las resoluciones que la acompañaron, la desclasificación 
fue una medida política a la que se le respondió con estos documentos. No creo que se hayan 
liberado también los cuadernos con los trabajos de campo. Una cosa es reconocer lo que la 
gente ya sabía o pensaba, y otra es darle a cualquiera la información técnica para desarrollar la tecnología. 
Quieren ser/parecer democráticos pero no son dobolu. 

Sin ser "conspiranoico", creo que el laboratorio lo tienen, los proyectos también, (dinero no les 
falta). Si hay algo de cierto lo van a encontrar y usar. Si no, le han dado de comer a varios 
científicos durante unos años (que a la larga algo van a producir con tal que no les discontinúen el 
subsidio). 

Incluso, cuando se remite un artículo científico a una revista no semanda toda la info, sino sólo 
lo necesario para que te puedan evaluar. Igual que en todos lados. 
Las revistas científicas tienen su staf de revisores, que no son otros que algunos de los mismos 
cientificos que presentan trabajos (Revisión por pares). El que evalúa un artículo presentado es 
idóneo en ese tema, por eso no necesita repetir el experimento, lo que en algunos casos 
llevaría años. 

Respecto del rigor de las evaluaciones, hay una anécdota de Alan Sokal que es bastante 
divertida (ver Escándalo Sokal en la Wiki).
...

Pero es de gusto tomar posición en estas cosas. 
Lo que me parece, es que en algunos temas como este se pretende encontrar evidencia irrefutable donde todo puede ser. 

Digo, en éste, y en otros temas, hay quienes (cuándo no) por poco no se mofan de otros 
que creen (tal vez ingenuamente) en datos aparentemente fiables que encuentran en internet. 

En los temas como los de "energía gratis" es fácil discernir, porque está la física y sus teoremas 
de conservación, pero hay otros asuntos más vidriosos (en especial si hay ginebra de por 
medio).  En este foro han habido varios. 

Y en todos los casos se termina igual: que cada uno crea lo que le plazca, porque viniendo 
de internet no hay nada seguro: las fotos se pueden truchar (recordar los "ángeles"), 
las películas cuesta más pero también pasa lo mismo, el audio ídem. 

Si te busco una fuente más transparente, siempre habrá un resquisio donde se pueda filtrar 
una duda. Pero si desconfio demasiado de algo muy establecido me cae el mote de paranoico. 

Al final, uno entra en una sala de charla para distenderse de las cosas del trabajo, y se 
encuentra que también acá hay que hacer todo científico ...


----------

